# Industry News: Fujifilm Announces a New Telephoto Lens for the GFX Medium Format System



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 12, 2018)

```
<em>The GFX System Expands with the New FUJINON GF250mmF4 R LM OIS WR Lens, FUJINON GF1.4X TC WR Teleconverter and MCEX-18G WR and MCEX-45G WR Macro Extension Tubes; Firmware Updates for GFX, X-H1, X-T2, X-Pro2, X-E3 and X100F</em></p>
<p><strong>Valhalla, N.Y., April 12, 2018</strong> – FUJIFILM North America Corporation today announced the launch of the FUJINON GF250mmF4 R LM OIS WR, a lens that expands the telephoto range for the FUJIFILM GFX 50S medium format mirrorless digital camera system.</p>
<p>When combined with the GFX medium format sized sensor with an area approximately 1.7 times larger than 35mm format, the GF250mmF4 R LM OIS WR lens achieves exceptional image quality. Composed of 16 lenses in 10 groups, this lens delivers unsurpassed color reproduction, three dimensional image quality, as well as ultra-high resolution and rich bokeh.</p>
<p>In addition, this telephoto lens is equipped with a powerful five-stop optical image stabilization and a new focus preset function, which allows the photographer to instantly activate focus settings previously saved in the lens memory. With a rugged, lightweight magnesium alloy lens barrel designed to be dust and weather-resistant, the GF250mmF4 R LM OIS WR is capable of operating in temperatures as low as 14°F/-10°C. The front lens element has a fluorine coating designed to repel water and dirt even under tough outdoor conditions.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>FUJINON GF250mmF4 R LM OIS WR Lens Key Features:</strong></p>
<p>• Ultra-high image quality achieved with16 lenses in 10 groups, 1 super ED lens and 2 ED lenses.

• Powerful five-stop optical image stabilization to maximize high image resolution.

• Silent, high-speed autofocus operation and new mechanism to fix linear motor position. when turning power off or when in playback mode. Available with new GFX 50S firmware.

• Made with magnesium alloy, ensuring a robust, durable body.

• Dust and weather-resistant design capable of operating in temperatures as low as 14°F/-10°C.</p>
<p><strong>FUJINON Teleconverter GF1.4X TC WR</strong></p>
<p>The new FUJINON Teleconverter GF1.4X TC WR is designed for use with the new GF250mmF4 R LM OIS WR giving approximately 277mm in 35mm format equivalent, without compromising image quality.</p>
<p><strong>MCEX-18G WR and MCEX-45G WR Macro Extension Tubes</strong></p>
<p>The MCEX-18G WR and MCEX-45G WR Macro Extension Tubes further expand the range of macro photography. Connecting these macro extension tubes to GF lenses allows for images to be captured at high magnification ratio. The MCEX-18G WR and MCEX-45G WR Macro Extension Tubes are compatible with all existing GF lenses.</p>
<p><strong>Availability and Pricing</strong></p>
<p>The new FUJINON GF250mmF4 R LM OIS WR lens will be available in Late May 2018 for USD $3,299.95 and CAD $4,124.99. The FUJINON Teleconverter GF1.4X TC WR will be available in Late May 2018 for USD $849.95 and CAD $1,059.99 and Macro Extension Tubes, MCEX-18G WR and MCEX-45G WR will both be available in Late May 2018 for USD $329.99 and CAD $409.99.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## gsealy (Apr 16, 2018)

I love Canon products. But my next camera is going to be the Fuji GFX100s. Look at what the GFX50s creates and you will know.


----------

